# thread sealer/alternative to teflon tape



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

my front bag is leaking air between the threads of the perch and the threaded shock body, they are the hps competition series if that matters. they were supposed to be sealed from the factory ( but they werent completely sealed because ive had this leak since the day they were installed and didnt move its position during install). i tried teflon tape for a quick and easy fix but it didnt work, ive seen that hps uses a yellow-ish glue like sealer on the threads, there just wasnt enough of it on this bag/strut. does anyone know where i can get this stuff or another type of thread sealer that is okay to use? figured its worth asking here before i went searching though home depot, thanks in advance


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

no help since i'm using Pink Teflon tape on mine, but sick fif....


_Modified by Still Fantana at 6:18 PM 7-31-2008_


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

silicone maybe?


----------



## bkny (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: thread sealer/alternative to teflon tape (windsorvr)*

oh man just wanted to say come join rabbitownersclub.com my name is Bunnicula there. 


_Modified by bkny at 2:00 AM 7-31-2008_


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

pink teflon.
it's a lot thicker, works wonders. AAC sells it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

Loctite 545 and pink tape. It will never leak. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Is the pink teflon tape acc sells the same stuff at lowes? And I always get confused when wrapping the tape. Do you wrap it the direction to tighten the fitting or the opposite direction?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (agoodlife)*

545 is good ****.......


----------



## JaVa230 (Apr 16, 2007)

try rectorseal, its a liquide teflon pipe compuond. works way better than tape. kinda messy tho


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (JaVa230)*

I found it dried out over time and started to leak. And its way to messy.


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re:  ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Loctite 545 and pink tape. It will never leak. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
thanks for the help, i think ill be going this route


----------



## JaVa230 (Apr 16, 2007)

was it rectorseal brand that dried out? it shouldnt do that


----------



## BaggedMK3jetta (Jan 30, 2008)

here is some info for you guys.
the purpose of the tape or dope is to lubricate the threads while threading the joint so the threads go deep enough to seal themselves properly.
if you need to use a sealant to seal the threads, its not a good joint and will fail eventually
a properly threaded joint should have aproxiamently 3 to 4 threads showing after it has been tightened.
with brass and aluminum you have to becareful when using teflon tape, if you do to many wraps it will ruin the joint, brass and aluminum are very soft metals, I prefer to use teflon dope over tape on these metals.
I am a certified pipe threader/ fitter, I have threaded plastic, steel, aluminum and brass.
so I have a great deal of knowledge about this.


_Modified by BaggedMK3jetta at 2:18 PM 8-2-2008_


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (BaggedMK3jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BaggedMK3jetta* »_I am a certified pipe fitter....Im not just talking out of my a$$.


----------



## BaggedMK3jetta (Jan 30, 2008)

yeah I probably should have worded that abit diffrently. edited Thanks.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (BaggedMK3jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BaggedMK3jetta* »_here is some info for you guys.
the purpose of the tape or dope is to lubricate the threads while threading the joint so the threads go deep enough to seal themselves properly.
if you need to use a sealant to seal the threads, its not a good joint and will fail eventually
a properly threaded joint should have aproxiamently 3 to 4 threads showing after it has been tightened.
with brass and aluminum you have to becareful when using teflon tape, if you do to many wraps it will ruin the joint, brass and aluminum are very soft metals, I prefer to use teflon dope over tape on these metals.
I am a certified pipe threader/ fitter, I have threaded plastic, steel, aluminum and brass.
so I have a great deal of knowledge about this.

_Modified by BaggedMK3jetta at 2:18 PM 8-2-2008_

X4 one wrap is enough.. the threads are tapered and thats what seals the deal. I will say though that most of the pipe fittings in these applications are not 100% round. ive seen brand new fittings leak due to cheap shotty casting and machining. Ive also seen people clamp the f out of hollow fittings... there brass people.. that equals soft metal.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (BaggedMK3jetta)*


----------



## BaggedMK3jetta (Jan 30, 2008)

Local 669 in da hizouuuse!!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (BaggedMK3jetta)*

im in the carpenters / mech's local the funny thing is i havnt cut wood or used a tool at my job since i started...


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Loctite 545 and pink tape. It will never leak. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Going to redo the system this winter with this stuff! Sick of the small leaks!


----------



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

So the general consensus here is 1-2 wraps of the pink teflon tape and a dap of Loctite 545 over the tape?


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Spoolin1X)*

Loctite and your done. That is what I used and never had a problem with leaks.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

http://www.amazon.com/Pipe-Joi...KVWL6
pipe dope yo!


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_Loctite and your done. That is what I used and never had a problem with leaks.

+1
Loctite 545 all the way.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
+1
Loctite 545 all the way. 

just to add, i use 545 and its awesome, easy to apply, and seals like none other!


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you can use pipedope and teflon together. my dad owns a plumbing business thats what we do


----------

